# computer restart needed after editing the "hosts" file?



## simon726

Hey guys,

I'm just curious to ask, but I have a few computers down at my workplace - most of them are still running Windows XP Pro, while others got new computers that have Windows 7 on it.

My question is that I have a few people who utilise Internet Explorer 8 and they visit certain websites to do a lot of heavy usage of uploading. I was assigned an address (IP address and web address) that needs to be placed on the hosts file.

After editing the hosts file, is it necessary for me to restart the computer or do I simply just restart the web browsers? Any suggestions?


----------



## JMPC

It's not needed, restarting the browser is enough.


----------



## Harvey Meale

Hi simon726,

As *JMPC *mentioned, it's not necessary. In fact, you don't even need to restart the browser! The effects should take place as soon as you refresh or load a web page.

Thanks,
Harvey


----------

